# New old Colt coming home



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I hope tommrow to pick up another Colt Not a pistol this time But a Colt Lighting Rifle made in late 1800's This is small frame 22 long. Belongs to a 82 year old friend. its part of his collection . He still shoots it for fun. It looks almost new . Will go with my Colt Coach gun 1878 if I remember need to look that up.


----------

